# 1998 Monark 20ft Pontoon Boat with 1998 60hp Force Outboard



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this boat?????

We have a small place on Sommerville and my step-mother is looking into this boat. I have not seen it yet, she has and says it looks like it is in good shape. 

I don't know much about Force motors.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is a reason you don't see those Force motors on boats running anymore, lol!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Force was the name Mercury used on the Chrysler engines when they bought the operation. Chrysler were terrible. Eventually Merc realized that they weren't fooling anyone and they sort of faded away.
What are they asking for the rig?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whatever they're asking is too much... Bayliner even did a package boat deal with Force, and it flopped. I'd stay clear!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Force motors made great boat anchors


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Price*



Sunbeam said:


> Force was the name Mercury used on the Chrysler engines when they bought the operation. Chrysler were terrible. Eventually Merc realized that they weren't fooling anyone and they sort of faded away.
> What are they asking for the rig?


6500$


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I know what I would do...:walkingsm


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

FISHTEXX said:


> I know what I would do...:walkingsm


 x2


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

SetDaHook said:


> Force motors made great boat anchors


I concur


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I find it very telling that not one _Force_ fan came out in defense of them, lol! 
Usually something posted on a public forum will get at least one person who steps up and says, "I have had one for bla bla and it's the best, bla bla". 
Where are you Force fan?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe their having coffee with the Edsel fans???????????:walkingsm


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

When is the last time you saw a RUNNING Force or Chrysler outboard? Late 80's for me...


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

My Brother in Law bought a nice Skeeter bass boat years ago that had a Force outboard. What he really bought was a boat for his garage. It was always braking down. I wouldnt have one.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I find it very telling that not one _Force_ fan came out in defense of them, lol!
> Usually something posted on a public forum will get at least one person who steps up and says, "I have had one for bla bla and it's the best, bla bla".
> Where are you Force fan?


He can't respond right now Loy....He's been busy out in the shop working on his Force motor:work:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

F.O.R.C.E. fricking old rebuilt chrysler engine


----------

